# Dewalt table saw at HD



## ArtisanRemod (Dec 25, 2012)

I have the same one, love it but wish i paid the clearance price.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah, saw that today. I bought it a few weeks ago when it was marked down to $269.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

Can't beat that deal. I love mine.


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

Hmmmm. I just might need a saw lol


----------



## Jswills76 (Nov 12, 2012)

Good price. Ill have to check my depot


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

They are making room for the new one that has the 24" rip capability


----------



## ArtisanRemod (Dec 25, 2012)

I hate to derail my own post lol, but I haven't ripped a sheet of anything since the day I bought my track saw. Just use the small table saw for narrow rips like wood flooring


----------



## Lanya LaPunta (Oct 31, 2010)

I was at two separate Home Dopey's today.

Nothin' like that in these h'yar parts.

More's the pity.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

ArtisanRemod said:


> I hate to derail my own post lol, but I haven't ripped a sheet of anything since the day I bought my track saw. Just use the small table saw for narrow rips like wood flooring


That's why I picked up that mini Dewalt. I plan on picking up a tracksaw in the next few months, so as long as the saw can rip 1x12s, that's all I need.


----------



## totes (Oct 17, 2013)

Thank you for posting Artisan! I just went to HD and bought one for $229. I didn't really "need" a new one.....but such a great price break.

Saw this as well....if there are any dewalt cordless fans in the market


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

your exactly right about them making room for the new model.. 

on another crazy deal.. i was in walmart and they had the stanley fatmax 16` and 25` bundle marked down to $10 from $30.. bought 2 of em


----------



## Moze (Oct 19, 2013)

I see the previous (original?) price was $369...is that why this is considered to be such a good deal? 

Just curious because Amazon has it for $299. Not sure if that's a reduced price as well or if that's they're normal price.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

ArtisanRemod said:


> I have the same one, love it but wish i paid the clearance price.


 Love both of the table saw models .


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I had to grab one myself. I had a $100 gift card burning a hole in my pocket, so for chipping in only $129, I'm pretty stoked. My 20 year old Makita is still kicking, but has definitely seen better days. I also have a 10" Ridgid portable that I caught for just over $100 that is dedicated to the HOH. This DW will be used for interior trim only.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

loneframer said:


> I had to grab one myself. I had a $100 gift card burning a hole in my pocket, so for chipping in only $129, I'm pretty stoked. My 20 year old Makita is still kicking, but has definitely seen better days. I also have a 10" Ridgid portable that I caught for just over $100 that is dedicated to the HOH. This DW will be used for interior trim only.


The HOH is on going?? You holding out on us?


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

TimelessQuality said:


> The HOH is on going?? You holding out on us?


I'm only there a couple days a month. The painter is there several days a week. Many of the cabinets are built and installed and so are the stone tops. The kitchen is still being built. Tile work is complete, but no carpet or wood floors are installed. The cherry staircase is almost complete and ready for finishing.


----------



## StrongTower (Mar 4, 2010)

loneframer said:


> I had to grab one myself. I had a $100 gift card burning a hole in my pocket, so for chipping in only $129, I'm pretty stoked. My 20 year old Makita is still kicking, but has definitely seen better days. I also have a 10" Ridgid portable that I caught for just over $100 that is dedicated to the HOH. This DW will be used for interior trim only.


Stick a Forrest blade stabilizer on it and it will cut phenomenal for a portable. I was amazed myself.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

I saw those one sale at HD the other day, and as tempting as the price was, I figured a track saw is more portable...


----------



## StrongTower (Mar 4, 2010)

m1911 said:


> I saw those one sale at HD the other day, and as tempting as the price was, I figured a track saw is more portable...


You really need both. The Dewalt saw with a track saw is a great combo for onsite work. 229 is a steal for that saw.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

StrongTower said:


> You really need both. The Dewalt saw with a track saw is a great combo for onsite work. 229 is a steal for that saw.


And a table saw is a little easier to transport then a 118" track


----------



## David7586 (May 13, 2012)

steex said:


> It will rip a 2x4 into two 2x2s just fine. It won't rip a 2x4 into two 1x4s unless you run it through twice, but that's pretty standard among small table saws.


Haha yeah I was referring to the 1x4 rip. I don't think it would've very safe to extend the blade Double the thickness of the stock...


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks for the tip! Just had Lowe's price match the 229 on their last one!


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

They're both 15a motors. I've been running the larger model for 15 years until I fried the motor beginning of last week. Ran the compact one the rest of the week on a kitchen job.....in retrospect I can tell the motor on the old one had been going for a bit. Sliced up maple like a dream.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

What a nice little saw! I think I might copy Paulk and figure a way to mount/hang this from our cutting table...


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Damn you guys.. just keep it up... 

I'm afraid I'm gonna end up with one too


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

just picked up the last 2 yesterday. I love the mini dewalt's. Best on the go ts ever.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

TimelessQuality said:


> Damn you guys.. just keep it up...
> 
> I'm afraid I'm gonna end up with one too


Thats what happened to me...thats too good a deal to pass on. Hoping the dust collection port works well!


----------



## ArtisanRemod (Dec 25, 2012)

I sure hope Dewalt sees this and sends me something :thumbsup:


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

overanalyze said:


> What a nice little saw! I think I might copy Paulk and figure a way to mount/hang this from our cutting table...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 106521


I copied Paulk. Except I used eye bolts through the steel the saw framing. It' awesome.


----------



## Nick R (May 20, 2012)

CITY DECKS INC said:


> I copied Paulk. Except I used eye bolts through the steel the saw framing. It' awesome.


Have a picture? I was trying to rig up something myself but never finished.


----------



## BBuild (Oct 10, 2012)

I hit 3 different stores this weekend looking for this deal. First two were all out but the last one had a demo unit and what looked like a returned one because the box was pretty beat and all taped up. I was going to ask for 10% off the returned one but the hardware manager quickly said " the best I can do is $50 off". I wasn't going to haggle anymore. $190 out the door sounds good to me. I'm interested to see how it stacks up against my Bosch gts1031 first hand.


----------



## dr99 (Oct 14, 2011)

HD also has the big new brother of the clearance saw on sale right now for $479 instead of the normal $599 pricetag.


----------



## Northwood (Jan 6, 2010)

CITY DECKS INC said:


> I copied Paulk. Except I used eye bolts through the steel the saw framing. It' awesome.


Can you show a pic of how you mounted the saw? Thanks


----------



## StrongTower (Mar 4, 2010)

I caved...bought one last year and have loved it, figured I'd never see one that cheap. Now I have a backup!


----------



## TRMolnar (Mar 19, 2012)

I picked one up too! Best part was I had a gift card for $150... so I got it for like 100 bucks :thumbup:

I had the mini ridgid TS before this one, what a piece  

Thanks for posting this guys


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm amazed that some of you are still finding them around. Must be to many people here in NJ


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

SDel Prete said:


> I'm amazed that some of you are still finding them around. Must be to many people here in NJ


My mate works in lowes. He said most of the specials are bought up by the staff as they go on sale. They also get 10% of that sale price but he said its not allowed by some stores as its the managers choice if they allow it. He said most stuff ends up at the local flea markets and sometimes craigslist.


----------



## TRMolnar (Mar 19, 2012)

SDel Prete said:


> I'm amazed that some of you are still finding them around. Must be to many people here in NJ


They had four left at a store near me as of Sunday


----------



## TRMolnar (Mar 19, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> My mate works in lowes. He said most of the specials are bought up by the staff as they go on sale. They also get 10% of that sale price but he said its not allowed by some stores as its the managers choice if they allow it. He said most stuff ends up at the local flea markets and sometimes craigslist.


I worked at home depot in college... the other employees would share stories of a former employee that stole tens of thousands of dollars in merchandise... Allegedly nearly filling her garage and planning to sell it on eBay... there was once an article online but I cant find it.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

TRMolnar said:


> I worked at home depot in college... the other employees would share stories of a former employee that stole tens of thousands of dollars in merchandise... Allegedly nearly filling her garage and planning to sell it on eBay... there was once an article online but I cant find it.


My first job in high school was in the Sears tool department. One day I showed up to work, and the store manager was being led out of the store in handcuffs. Turns out he was embezzling money and goods from the store. Even big screen TV's he had employees load into his truck!


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

I managed to pick up one of these saws yesterday.


----------



## TRMolnar (Mar 19, 2012)

Ohio painter said:


> I managed to pick up one of these saws yesterday.


Wow! I surprised they had one around you. Congrats! 

I got mine over a month ago and then called around to other stores to find a second one... I tried five stores before I gave up.


----------



## totes (Oct 17, 2013)

totes said:


> Thank you for posting Artisan! I just went to HD and bought one for $229. I didn't really "need" a new one.....but such a great price break.


Almost 3 months later..... 
(I'm going to at least take it out of the box this weekend.)


----------



## raycgl (May 27, 2008)

I picked one up Wednesday at a Home Depot in Fairfax, VA.

I had been to this HD previously looking for one and they claimed they didn't have any...all they had in stock were Ryobi saws. Went in to get some sandpaper and they had 1 sitting out without any signs or price stickers so I grabbed it and they rang it up for $229.


----------



## MDjim (Mar 15, 2011)

I bought one a month or so ago as well. I love it compared ton my ridgid. Thanks for the heads up guys. Ps I'm usually a lurker, but the beer had me compelled to thank you guys.


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

Anyone still looking for one the Washington Court House, Ohio Home Depot has one left.


----------



## totes (Oct 17, 2013)

Well that's sure convenient! So far so good. Factory blade sux though.


----------



## StrongTower (Mar 4, 2010)

totes said:


> Well that's sure convenient! So far so good. Factory blade sux though.


They make a zero clearance insert for it as well.


----------



## cashishift (Jun 8, 2009)

do any of you have the home depot sku number?


----------

